# Family Dairy Starter Herd- North Texas



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

One purebred Toggenburg doe currently in milk, born 2009, gave me triplets this year. Very sweet, good on the milk stand, loves attention, giving about 8 cups a day right now but has given more in the past. I have her papers but shes not in my name. Also have the number of the buck she was bred to, so she and her daughter below could be registered in your name.

Her daughter is about four months and is half alpine, half togg. Playful and very pretty, was bottle fed so loves people. 

Also a nigerian dwarf doeling about 5 months old, also bottle fed and very sweet. 

There's also an alpine wether to keep them company. He would be a great pack goat. He loves people and is very gentle. 

Would really like to sell them as a group. They all get along and have been living together. These are family pets and we want them to go to a good home with lots of love.
I love these goats but we are not set up very well for them (our fences are not great!) and I am having back problems--that's my only reason for getting rid of them. 

$350 takes them all. Might consider trading for a riding mower, rototiller, rabbit hutches/cages....just ask!

We are near Mckinney in North Texas!


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

Reduced price to $250 and will consider all trades.


----------



## Hickoryrdg (Jul 17, 2013)

Do you still have these by chance?


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm sorry, I wasn't on here for ages and they actually just sold a week ago. Thanks for asking!


----------

